# Unrefined Shea Butter from Essential Depot?



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Has anyone used the organic unrefined shea from Essential Depot? They have it on sale for $25 for 5 pounds (plus shipping). Is it gritty? Color, smell? I could use some lye anyway....

Thanks.
Elizabeth


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I've never tried their shea. Have you looked at Global Mamas? I get my fair-trade unrefined shea from them. They have 10lbs for $55 and it is very nice shea = not gritty at all. You have to sign up as a wholesaler to see their prices if you are interested.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks. Yes, I have looked at Global Mamas. As a matter of fact, I figured that's where I would get my next batch when I needed it. Then I saw this offer from ED. The price is a bit better, and I have a "VIP code" that entitles me to a bit more of a discount so I figured I check if anyone has used their shea butter. I definitely don't want it if it's grainy. (The last I got was refined from AAA Chemical and very grainy, right out of the container.


----------

